# angeln auf dem muldestausee



## hechtonaut (14. Januar 2007)

hallo
da bestimmt einige raubfischangler hier im forum auch am muldestausse angeln setze ich meine frage einfach mal hier rein
 habe nächstes wochenende  vor zum muldestaussee zu fahren. kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich vor ort auch früh angelkarten erwerben kann??? wenn ja wo???? außerdem würde ich gerne noch wissen, ob man eine extra e-motor lizenz braucht oder ob eine normale anglekarte ausreicht
danke


----------



## ex-elbangler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln auf dem muldestausee*

Moin,
selber war ich noch nicht mit dem Boot auf dem Stausee.
Du brauchst für einen E-motor eine extra lizenz. bekommt man nicht so auf die schnelle. Angelkarte bekommst du im Angelladen in Pouch, kenn aber nicht die Öffnungszeiten.

musst aber aufpassen der bereich im auslauf gehört dem Fischer.

Seit diesem Jahr ist ja auch das Schleppangeln in Sachsen-Anhalt erlaubt.
Viel erfolg


----------



## hechtonaut (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln auf dem muldestausee*

@Du brauchst für einen E-motor eine extra lizenz. bekommt man nicht so auf die schnelle.

was bedeutet bekomme ich nicht so auf die schnelle? ist das nur übers landratsamt zu machen???
oder gibts die auch im angelladenß


----------



## rumburack10 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln auf dem muldestausee*

Schau mal hier da gibts Infos.
Hier


----------



## Veit (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln auf dem muldestausee*

Das mit der Motorlizenz wäre mir neu, ich weiß nur, dass Verbrennungsmotoren verboten sind. 
Am Einlauf ist Spinnfischen verboten.
Schleppen ist nicht besonders lohnenswert, da der Hechtbestand nicht sonderlich groß ist. Vertikal auf Zander wird allerdings momentan ganz gut gefangen, auch wenn selten riesen dabei sind.


----------



## hechtonaut (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln auf dem muldestausee*

wo ist denn jetzt das spinnfischen verboten im einlauf oder auslauf. und was ist was???? einlauf im süden auslauf im westen????


----------



## kulti007 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln auf dem muldestausee*

hallo, hier eine karte mit eingezeichneten kunstköderverbot

http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/mulde.pdf

mfg


----------



## hechtonaut (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln auf dem muldestausee*

@kulti007
aha also da unten ist es verboten
danke


----------



## ex-elbangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln auf dem muldestausee*



Veit schrieb:


> Das mit der Motorlizenz wäre mir neu, ich weiß nur, dass Verbrennungsmotoren verboten sind.
> .


 
#h 
ich hatte im vergangenen Jahr mit der unteren Fischereibehörde telefoniert, dort sagte man mir, man müsste ein Antrag stellen,der zu Umweltamt weitergeleitet wird, dort geprüft wird,
ob mit der Batterie usw. und alles in ordnung ist.

die wollten alles genau wissen Motortyp, Akkuart, Bootstyp, länge usw.

die meisten kümmern sich nicht um die genehmigung, fahren einfach so mit motor.

wird auch kaum kontrolliert:g  . Wollte nur darauf hinweisen.


----------



## hechtonaut (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln auf dem muldestausee*

@ex-elbangler
könntest du mir da mal ne telefonnummer geben????


----------



## ex-elbangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln auf dem muldestausee*



hechtonaut schrieb:


> @ex-elbangler
> könntest du mir da mal ne telefonnummer geben????


 
Tel.-nummer hab ich nicht mehr, aber die adresse wo der Antrag hin sollte.

Landesverwaltungsamt
Referat 404
06118 Halle 
Dessauer Strasse 70

sollte Dir auch weiterhelfen,


kannst ja auch mal nach den Kosten fragen.
Hoffentlich hat sich was geändert.
mir sagte man die kosten belaufen sich auf 50-1000€#d 
genauer konnte man mir es nicht sagen.#q


----------



## Jensvoigt2000 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: angeln auf dem muldestausee*

#qWir wollen am 20.Mai an den Muldestausee.
Wer kann mir eine Gute Stelle zum Angeln auf Raubfisch empfehlen??


----------

